# PhatNoise and IPod, how to manage playlist on the same software?



## peteles (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello,
I've got the Phatnoise in my Jetta 2001 and got also an Ipod (video 30gb). 
I'm looking for a software capable of managing my playlist for these both device?
Do you think its possible?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: PhatNoise and IPod, how to manage playlist on the same software? (peteles)*

You can get a plain audio input for the iPod.
Link To: Soundgate SDSISO
Or you can get a Dension Gateway 400 for $300 that gives you full control of both.
Link To: Dension icelink Gateway 400 VW 8 pin Radio Connection GW4RVW8001


----------



## peteles (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: PhatNoise and IPod, how to manage playlist on the same software? ([email protected])*

Sorry, but I think you were pretty fast trying to sell your products.......... My post said that I'm looking for software, not hardware


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: PhatNoise and IPod, how to manage playlist on the same software? (peteles)*

When I had my '03 GTI I used my Macintosh to manage my iTunes playlists and my PhatNoise playlists. 
This software allows you to copy iTunes playlists onto your PhatNoise cartridge. 
The voice tags don't sound as good as from the PhatNoise Manager but it still gets the job done.
Christian was offering suggestions -- he's a stand-up guy who's done a lot of audio integration for VW. He's well respected on the 'tex.


----------

